# German for the beginners :)



## mentos_007

Hi! My dad attends German classes and this is what he was given y=today morning. Read carefully to the very end and... enjoy the beauty of German tongue :

*********************************
German for the beginners
As most of you know German is pretty easy. The person who knows a bit of latin and tenses is used to koniugazion, and memorizes it without any problems. This is, after all, what claim most of the teachers after the very first lesson. Then all the der, des, den,dem, die, starts and we hear that everything is logical so.. it's easy.
At the beggining we buy a beautiful class book, like those printed in Dortmund and tells us about customs of Hottentotten tribe. The book says that cangaroos *(Beutelratten)* are chased and kept in cages *(Koffer)* with plait *(Lattengitter)* to keep an eye on them. The gases are called "cages from a plait"* (Lattengitterkoffer)* and if it contains a cangaroo it is called *Beutelrattenlattengitterkoffer*.

Once upon a time, Hottentotten stop a killer *Attentater*, who is thought to be a killer of his mother *Mutter* from hottentotten (*Hottentottenmutter*), a mother of a fool (*Stottertrottel*. This mother in German is called: *HottentottenStottertrottelMutter* and her killer is called *HottentottenStottertrottelMutterAttentater*.

The police catches the killer and puts him in a cangaroo cage (Beutelrattenlattengitterkoffer), but he escapes. So the searching starts. The knight from the tribe runs up to the leader and says:
- I caught the killer! (*Attentatter*)
- Yes? Which one? - the leader asks.
-BeutelrattenlattengitterkofferAttentatter - replies the knight.
-What?! The killer who is in a cage for cangaroos from the plait?
-Yes sir. the HottentottenStottertrottelMutterAttentater (killer of a hottentoten mother of a foolish son).
-Ahhh yes, of course, naturlich! you should say it at the beginning that you caught *HottentottenStottertrottelMutterBeutelrattenlattengitterkofferAttentatter*

********************************************************


----------



## hobbes28

Baaaahahahahahahahaha.  :lmao:

Genau!


----------



## Corry

Wha??? Who??? Where???  Those are some looong weird words!


----------



## ferny

I wish my German lessons were as interesting as that. Ich Heiße Peter. Ich habe blaue Augen. Ihre Mutter riecht und ist fett.
*shudders with memories*


----------



## malachite

What!? Did I hear someone say _Bier_ ?  :cheers:


----------



## mentos_007

Nah ja! Naturlich. Aber unsere Polnishe bier ist besser  Genau Genau


----------



## santino

Dog In The Fog rulezz baby


----------



## photogoddess

malachite said:
			
		

> What!? Did I hear someone say _Bier_ ?  :cheers:



Beer??? No beer. Don't forget it's margarita madness at our house tonight!


----------



## mentos_007

santino said:
			
		

> Dog In The Fog rulezz baby



yah! that is delicious!!!!
and their commercials are neat


----------



## Lensmeister

Eine flasche Bier bitte, wo ist der fussball Stadion ?  

that's all I need


----------



## LizM

Lensmeister said:
			
		

> Eine flasche Bier bitte, wo ist der fussball Stadion ?
> 
> that's all I need


 
Just don't forget to hold up your thumb instead of your index finger.  Otherwise the server will think you want two even though you said one!


----------



## MDowdey

all i know is german and polish accents are HOT.

that is all.


----------



## Lensmeister

LizM said:
			
		

> Just don't forget to hold up your thumb instead of your index finger.  Otherwise the server will think you want two even though you said one!



Ahh now that's no problem .... two bier instead of one ... saves reordering ...


----------

